# What did JESUS eat ?



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

What do we know about the food that was available during the time of Jesus in the land he lived ?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.google.com/#q=biblical+food&undefined=undefined

https://www.google.com/#q=biblical+food+jeff+smith&undefined=undefined

What I really want to know is if Jesus drank Napa wine.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Presumably, much the same foods as are considered part of the Mediterranean diet today, apart from potatoes, tomatoes and other, later introductions!

Oh, and no pork...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A few books to look at:

The Frugal Gourmet Keeps the Feast
Food at the Time of the Bible
Food and Feasts of Jesus
Cooking with the Bible http://www.cheftalk.com/t/31256/cooking-with-the-bible-chiffolo


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

One interesting thing I read somewhere was about turning water into wine.  Jesus was a working class guy, and most likely at a social gathering would consume beer, not wine.  As an avid beer lover and former home brewer, I think the story about wine got misinterpreted.

mjb.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

This?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4b/Última_Cena_-_Da_Vinci_5.jpg

dcarch


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

teamfat said:


> One interesting thing I read somewhere was about turning water into wine. Jesus was a working class guy, and most likely at a social gathering would consume beer, not wine. As an avid beer lover and former home brewer, I think the story about wine got misinterpreted.
> 
> mjb.


mjb, as a Belgian from n°1 beer-country, I can guarantee you that from now on, all Belgian cafés will provide you with free beer for the rest of your life!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

bread, wine and fish


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I often wonder if Jesus ever "went out" for Roman food.  Most people like a bit of ethnic food every once in a while... just for a change.  I also wonder if he ate Chinese food on Christmas.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

"He [Jesus] said to them: Do you have any food? And they gave Him a piece of BROILED FISH and some HONEY. And HE TOOK IT AND ATE IT in front of them." Other than that it would be speculation.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While beer certainly has a longer history in that region than wine, Jesus grew up in a time of Roman occupation, and Romans, generally, preferred wine over beer, so chances are there was more wine production going on than beer production.  Although I do like the idea of it being a mistranslation.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

deleted


----------



## jonpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

dunno what he ate,but i bet he was grounded if he didn't drink his dad's lager.it's one of my fav's too!





  








014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014


----------



## antball (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think _Jesus_ ever ate anything, which is why he was so damn skinny. He starved himself for us.


----------



## padkeejoe (Jun 5, 2013)

delete


----------



## padkeejoe (Jun 5, 2013)

wlong said:


> "He [Jesus] said to them: Do you have any food? And they gave Him a piece of BROILED FISH and some HONEY. And HE TOOK IT AND ATE IT in front of them." Other than that it would be speculation.


My recollection is that he also broke bread with tax collectors, and the Pharisee sorts were none too happy about it.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@ PadKeyJoe.  I'm not a bible scholar by any means, but I think when they say they broke bread, it was their way of saying they shared a meal together. Breaking bread is used a lot in the bible.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We still use break fast for the first meal of the day


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@Ishbel, Yes, I've heard say because when we sleep we are fasting and when we eat our first meal we breakfast like you say..... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In my area of Scotland we still pronounce it as brakefast, rather than the more commonly heard (at least in some other areas of the UK) brekkfast.


----------



## padkeejoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishbel said:


> In my area of Scotland we still pronounce it as brakefast, rather than the more commonly heard (at least in some other areas of the UK) brekkfast.


We just call it brekkie, though it's gotten pretty popular and distinctively high end in certain circles.


----------



## catherine2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Interesting comments..got a lot of information..but i also think all these Gods were not basically Gods but creators who cam from another planet and found earth to be habitable just as what our future of technology is " planetary explorations"


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Matzoh and fish and veges?


----------



## guy habanero (Jan 24, 2005)

If He perfectly kept the Law in all points, wouldn't he have eaten Passover lamb at least once a year, as well as any other required feast-day "roast beast"?


----------

